# Lucy is at the vet - Home now!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not usually one of those 'panic' people but I'm really worried. I'm hoping it's nothing but Lucy has been acting kind of weird the last few days, shaking and acting mopey. I attributed it to our recent move and the fact that she doesn't have as much freedom in this house as at our last one (Lucy has a huge sense of entitlement, you know) 

This morning though, she started vomiting blood. At first it was just little specks but as the morning wore on, it became more and more concentrated (bright red blood is hard to mistake for anything else), and she was just curled in a ball, shaking. I could tell she was in pain and luckily my vet was able to get her right in. He is worried about pancreatitis and so I left her at the vet office for blood work, SQ fluids and xrays. He kept asking me if she got into anything but for the past week, she has only been in an xpen, on my bed, on the couch or contained to one room that is free of stuff she can get into, so her chances of accidental ingestion are slim. 

We're supposed to leave tomorrow for a show in San Jose and Marina is supposed to show Lucy in Juniors on saturday - our travel plans might be changed. So Mandy and joanne, there is a chance we might not go to the show, but if we do, Marina will be showing Chowder in juniors a lot sooner than anticipated. 

I'll keep you updated, I'm just really worried about my sweet Lucy!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's hoping that Lucy will be okay. Please post when you get some results on her.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Lucy. I am glad you were able to get her to the vet's office.

Cathy


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Stacy, please let us know what the vet finds. Does she have to stay overnight? Would stress from the move cause something like this? I will be keeping you guys in my prayers. rayer: 

Debbie


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Prayers for little Lucy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't worry about us!

I hope Lucy is okay! I would have been in a panic too. I'm glad your vet was able to get her in. 

Please keep us updated. *hugs*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope Lucy feels better soon!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate to hear that Lucy is having a problem......thank goodness the vet could take her right in......Please keep us informed and I will be saying prayers for her complete recovery!!!! Sending hugs to you and Marina!!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I sure hope Lucy is ok. Please keep us updated. Sometimes I feel like all of our babies are a part of each of us. So when one is sick, I get so worried.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, Stacy...I could almost bet...it something they can take care of right away.

I nearly died a thousand deaths, when my flakey had blood coming from his private area...oh my God, Stacy...I was beside myself...but it was a kidney infection...that they were able to clear up right away...

Stacy, I am praying to the holy heavens, that you find out really quick about Lucy....so you can have peace of heart.

Your precious girl will be fine...

I love ya Stacy...and sweet Lucy too....we all are here :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no! i hope everything's ok. please update us as soon as you can. poor lucy!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Stacy - how scary! :smscare2: And how upsetting for Marina - I hope it's not as bad as it sounds and that precious Lucy :wub: will be all better soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, I hope this is nothing serious and the vet can figure it out right away. I hate to hear this about sweet little Lucy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So sorry!!! this is very scary!! I hope the vet can get to the bottom of this quickly.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Stacy, we are worried also and send prayers for Lucy.
Please keep us posted as soon as you know something.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

VOMITING BLOOD!??? It's a good thing you don't panic easily (I'd be a wreck!! :w00t: )

rayer: I really hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sad Miss Lucy isn't feeling well! I know how hard it is not to panic when you see blood.... :shocked: Hopefully it is just "stress colitis" from the move and she is back to her sweet, "entitled" self in no time!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying hard for sweet little Lucy. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

The Vet may also want to check for HGE as it sometimes starts with vomiting blood.

Please keep us posted as I'm really worried now too. :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh poor Lucy. I really pray that everything is ok. I hope lucy get better soon :heart:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:shocked: 

We love Lucy and want her feeling well again very soon.

Keep us posted when you can!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy. Hopefully it's nothing too serious. She is such a precious little soul. Btw, she is entitled to everything she wants. 
Lots of :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy, I am so sorry to hear about that sweet baby. I hope it is nothing serious. Please update when you can. In the mean time I am saying many prayers for her quick recovery. Katie is sending her half sister puppy licks and tail wags and I am sending her lots of prayers and hugs rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Stacy, hugs to you, Marina, and of course little Lucy. I hope its nothing too serious! :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no..not Bobby. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's nothing serious Stacy. That is really scary.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Feeling concerned here, too. Get well soon Lucy... your fans need you :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and Lucy. I pray it's nothing serious...please let us know when you can!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with Pat, good thing you don't panic. I panicked over a scab. :brownbag: And hopefully Tami is right and it's stress colitis. Poor baby. I'm so sorry. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, how scary! Joining in the prayers for Miss Lucy and watching for updates.

rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Stacy! How scary! I will be praying like crazy for Lucy! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and Lucy!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for Lucy rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: i hope lucy is ok


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 12 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725069


> rayer: i hope lucy is ok[/B]



Me too. rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: oh no, Lucy baby don't do this! Stacy I'm praying she will be O.K. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry! You must be so worried :bysmilie: 

You're all in my thoughts and prayers. I hope there is an answer soon. Poor baby!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no! I hope Lucy will be OK :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Please, Keep us posted as to what is happening with Lucy. 



Tina


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Poor baby Lucy. rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

[attachment=48331:THOUGHTS.gif]

prayers for lucy.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Lots of prayers for Lucy and lots of ((hugs)) for you and Marina....I'm sure she's beside herself. Please keep us posted on her progress....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't had time to read through all the posts but I saw this and I hope that Lucy turns out to be ok. She, you and your entire family will be in our hearts and our prayers. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am at the vet right now picking her up, I think she is going to be ok. Nothing too bad showed up on xray so that is good. She vomited a few more times at the vet and got fluids and anti vomiting medication bit I have not seen her yet. I forgot to tell them not to shave her so here is hoping they did not. 

Thank you all for your well wishes, I truly appreciate them. I will update more later, I am posting with my iPhone right now


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you for the update!

I hope they didn't shave her! :shocked: But, as long as she's healthy!

Hopefully she's feeling 100% soon! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Stacy that is sooo scarey! I hope it is truly nothing and Lucy will be back to her ole self in no time. Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Lucy.  Stacy, I will keep Lucy in my prayers. rayer: rayer: I'm sorry she is so sick. I'm glad she's able to come back home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm glad there was an update so I can relax a little!! I hope that she'll be OK. I can totally imagine how scary it was to see that blood. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, Stacey ... you know what a special place Lucy has in my heart. I am so sorry your little girl (and you) are having to go through this. I will keep my fingers crossed and send prayers up that this is nothing serious, and that the doctor can get Lucy feeling all better straight away! Sending positive thoughts and big hugs. Please keep us updated when you're able.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for updating, Stacy. I'm glad she's doing better and it sounds like the vet is being very thorough.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy,

What a scare! :eek2_gelb2: I sure hope is gets back to herself quickly. :wub2: 

We will certainly keep your little girl in our prayers. rayer: 

Carina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok I have her home now. She is curled up right next to me and is acting just pathetic

[attachment=48343hoto.jpg]
Here she is laying on the couch when she just got home. 
The test to diagnose pancreatitis will be in tomorrow am, so he will call me then. He said he's definitely not ruling it out right now but didn't see any foreign bodies on the xray, and lab work just showed dehydration. If she continues vomiting, he wants to test her for parvo but that is pretty unlikely. 

And I just love my vet - he had already told his staff as soon as Lucy was brought back not to shave her. I know it's not that important in the grand scheme of things, but I like not having to worry about it. 

Thank you soo much everybody for your nice words, prayers and well-wishes!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Praying for good news tomorrow! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just saw this! I'm praying Lucy will be fine in no time, Stacy.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Stacy, she does look pathetic, poor baby! Please let us know about the pancreatitis test as soon as you can!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Miss Lucy is home!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: I HOPE WHATEVER SHE HAS GOES AWAY REAL FAST.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh poor Miss Lucy! I hope she is feeling better soon....please give her smooches from me and the kids. :smootch: I sent you the articles just in case. It can't hurt to have the healthy low fat diet article.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy I am so glad that you have her home with you. I will be praying that all tests come back negative. Still sending prayers and hugs and hoping she has a good night rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: .

Lynda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Lucy has a restful night.........poor girl. Also hope you get a good report tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! I'm so glad she's home. I hope you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh poor baby, I'm glad she's home with you now.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so GLAD that Lucy is back home with you. I am sorry she is still feeling off. your vet sounds like a good person.

Thanks for keeping us updated. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG JUST SAW THIS -- i will read the posts but my dex had severe pancreatitis and almost died and never vomitted blood so I would not think it was that - did the cpli and tli test come back yet? Was there anything on the cbc panel that was off- I do not put much faith in the lipase and amylase so hopefully they did the cpli and tli add on -- i will read all the posts but just wanted to post this before read. so wierd as i just happened to sign on and was not going to so glad i did -- I hope she is ok she is such a sweet girl


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah it does take time to get that test back so they probably did the cpli adn tli -- well i can tell you this my parents dog had vaccines done within a 30 day period their silky was vomitting and pooping blood and it was a viral infection so that could be it as well. Did she have shots recently? This happened over new years for their dog and he had never been sick in 7 years - the only change was a bordatella shot from his normal shots he gets -- just a thought -- They did test him for parvo as well. I hate when they are sick but i would be surprised if this was pancreatitis as it is usually bile not blood and I have read alot on this as Dex had it real bad  Hang in there and hugs to Lucy 



QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 12 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725180


> Ok I have her home now. She is curled up right next to me and is acting just pathetic
> 
> [attachment=48343hoto.jpg]
> Here she is laying on the couch when she just got home.
> ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, I just saw this thread. I sure hope and pray your sweet Lucy will recover quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Im glad she's home. Your vet seems like a really great person to take that much care to ensure she didn't get shaved. I love vets who truly know their patients and really care about their well being (and the emotions of their owners!).


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad Lucy is home! And that your vet is aware to know not to shave her!  It may not be a big deal, but it's still important!


I hope she's feeling better tomorrow & your vet can figure out what's wrong!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh poor baby Lucy - hope she gets the clean bill of health tomorrow - what a scare that would have been.

Give her a hug from her Aunt Lina and Bella xoxxo


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor Lucy! That must have been so scary. I'm glad she's back home now. I hope she feels much better tomorrow and recovers quickly from whatever this was. 

rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no! I am just reading this now as I am getting home from work.
:shocked:
Hoping she is much better quickly. Please keep us updated.
Holding positive thoughts!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Lucy!!! Praying this is something that is easily fixed! Little darlin' looks so sad on the couch! Hope she feels better real soon!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad she is home with you! I hope she will do well and get back to feeling like her old self very soon!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh Stacy!!!! Poor Lucy!!!!!! I'm praying it's nothing serious and she feels better soon. Sounds like you have an amazing vet. Thank goodness for that! Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes to you & Lucy.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's home. Hopefully its just a little nervous stomach. :grouphug: Thinking good thoughts for Lucy. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just seeing your thread now, Stacy. 

I will be praying that Lucy will fully recover soon. 

I know it's got to be upsetting, not knowing for sure yet, what has caused her to vomit blood. 

:grouphug: For both you and your beautiful Lucy :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh good. Glad she's home again. I hope the tests show she's fine. It's such a worry when they are sick. :hugging: rayer: rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry that Lucy is not feeling well, she is in my thoughts. I am glad to hear that she is home though, hopefully her tests will come back looking good. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad Lucy is home! I hope she has a good night and everything's ok. Bless her heart. :wub: 
Hugs to Lucy!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for all the wonderful comments and well wishes. You have no idea what it means to me!!!

Lucy is still acting very lethargic but has not had any more vomiting episodes. 

[attachment=48347hoto.jpg]
Here she is just a few minutes ago. Please excuse the horrid wall color - I am not responsible for that horrendousness. It will, however, be changed in the not too distant future. 

She will be sleeping with me tonight (she is normally crated at night) but I am just too worried about her! We are still going to the show this weekend and I'll be taking her, but Marina will be showing Chowder in juniors instead. That should be uh, interesting, since he is a momma's boy of massive proportions. 

Thank you all again! *squishes*


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG!! Praying rayer: rayer: rayer: for your sweet :wub: baby Lucy that your wonderful vet gets to the bottom of this quickly!! :thmbup:
She doesn't look happy in that photo. Cookie sends her kisses!!
Anne


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, what a day you had :shocked: poor Lucy and you. I hope by tomorrow she is back to normal. once I saw a little blood in sparkey's vomit actually blood coming out from both ends :smscare2: . with the medicine it all stopped the next day and he was fine. 
get well soon Lucy rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, poor thing :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I hope everything will be fine


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to hear this - oor little Lucy...I hope that everything gets back to normal with her *give her my kisses*

hugs

Kat


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE (katkoota @ Feb 13 2009, 06:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725436


> Oh I am sorry to hear this - oor little Lucy...I hope that everything gets back to normal with her *give her my kisses*
> 
> hugs
> 
> Kat[/B]


i just saw this thred i hope everything turns out wonderful no problems poor baby.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Was her white blood cell count high? Dex was very lethargic with pancreatitis but no blood - did they just give you antivomitting or did this give you some antibiotics as well? How is she doing this morning ? I hope she is feeling better 



QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725361


> Thank you everybody for all the wonderful comments and well wishes. You have no idea what it means to me!!!
> 
> Lucy is still acting very lethargic but has not had any more vomiting episodes.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Stacy, just checking for updates. Hope Lucy had a good night, and you too :grouphug:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Stacy, sorry to hear this, i had just emailed you not knowing about Lucy, i hope she fully recovers, quickly!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, Stacy, I am just seeing this now. We lost Internet and cable last night due to the horrible wind storm we had here in PA. I will continue to pray that Lucy is well and that her tests come back neg. I will also pray that Chowder does well tomorrow at the show. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} Poor Lucy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725361


> Thank you everybody for all the wonderful comments and well wishes. You have no idea what it means to me!!!
> 
> Lucy is still acting very lethargic but has not had any more vomiting episodes.
> 
> ...


Awww Stacy, she looks so beautifully precious. And no more vommitting...that's WONDERFUL . She will be okay, won't you sweet Lucy....more prayers coming all of your way.... :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy, I am just now reading this thread. WOW bless your and Lucy's heart. I am glad preliminary tests are good. Sending Get Well wishes from TX to CA. Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Again, I am completely overwhelmed with all of the kind words and support I've been given here! You guys are the absolute best!

Lucy is still feeling crummy but no more vomiting. She is eating a tiny bit and I've been syringing Pedialyte every few hours to make sure she stays hydrated. I haven't heard back from my vet yet but as long as she isn't any worse, I'll be happy! She was sent home with an anti-vomiting med and an ulcer med. I haven't started her on the ulcer med yet, and I'll play that one by ear. i don't like to medicate unless it's absolutely indicated. 

Marina and I are still leaving for the show today and I'll bring her along. She gets way too mad being left at home! This way I can still keep an eye on her.

Again, thank you all!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope Lucy gets better real soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope Lucy is doing better and this turns out to be nothing more than a scare that she's over in no time. Bless her heart. I love Lucy and hate to think she's sick. Please keep us updated. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: have a safe trip and I hope Lucy keeps getting better rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor lucy.i hope she continues to get well too ..hugs jo :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Stacy, I am just now reading this and I also send my thoughts that Lucy is ok. Please keep us posted. Poor little girl - it is so hard to see them not feeling well.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope things continue to go well for Lucy. Hugs to her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending hugs and prayers to sweet Lucy. I bet she won't enjoy watching from the sidelines at all. And Chowder, you be a good boy for Marina!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh I hope she is doing better today. We are praying for you guys! Please let us know when you find out something!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been prayer for Lucy all night!!! I hope it's really nothing!!! I can't imagine how scared you must have been!!! I will continue to keep Lucy and your family in my thoughts and prayers, Stacy!!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh! That is worrisome, Stacy! I hope she is on the mend! I just want to snuggle her. My thoughts are with you and your Lucy! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am glad that Lucy is feeling better. I hope she continues to improve!! I am very worried about her, poor baby. I am anxious to know what the Vet says.

Take Care!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that Lucy has improved a little. I hope you get good results from the dr. when he/she calls.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, poor Lucy. I hope she's able to make a fully recovery soon! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725551


> Again, I am completely overwhelmed with all of the kind words and support I've been given here! You guys are the absolute best!
> 
> Lucy is still feeling crummy but no more vomiting. She is eating a tiny bit and I've been syringing Pedialyte every few hours to make sure she stays hydrated. I haven't heard back from my vet yet but as long as she isn't any worse, I'll be happy! She was sent home with an anti-vomiting med and an ulcer med. I haven't started her on the ulcer med yet, and I'll play that one by ear. i don't like to medicate unless it's absolutely indicated.
> 
> ...


Oh Stacy, the improving news is wonderful :grouphug: And I don't blame you one bit about holding off with the ulcer med.
Have a safe trip, and glad Little Lucy is going with you...you will feel better and so will she.

:grouphug: More hugs to you and sweet Lucy and Marina too :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad there is improvement with lucy, hopefully all will turn out ok rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hoping that all is going well at the show and that Lucy is still improveing. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Lucy is doing better. I hope she's all well soon. rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad to hear she stopped vomiting. poor girl. i hope she starts feeling better and is able to return to her throne soon.


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

God Bless You Lucy....get better soon.....
Jennifer & Bella


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

best wishes for Lucy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, good luck at the show! How's Lucy doing? By now, I sure hope she's all well and back to her sweet self!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

anything back from vet on blood work ?


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725551


> Again, I am completely overwhelmed with all of the kind words and support I've been given here! You guys are the absolute best!
> 
> Lucy is still feeling crummy but no more vomiting. She is eating a tiny bit and I've been syringing Pedialyte every few hours to make sure she stays hydrated. I haven't heard back from my vet yet but as long as she isn't any worse, I'll be happy! She was sent home with an anti-vomiting med and an ulcer med. I haven't started her on the ulcer med yet, and I'll play that one by ear. i don't like to medicate unless it's absolutely indicated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this Stacy. I'm glad Lucy is doing better. I hope you get the full report from the vet soon and she can be on the mend. Have a safe and happy trip. Hugs Lucy.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that Lucy is under the weather. I hope she recovers swiftly.

Good luck at the Show.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am just seeing this..... hope Lucy gets better soon! It is no fun having a sick Pup!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hope Lucy is all better soon!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there are any updates on Lucy. Hope she is continuing to improve. Stacy, let us know the results from the Vet as soon as you get them.

Love U guys,
Lynda


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 12 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=725180


> Ok I have her home now. She is curled up right next to me and is acting just pathetic
> 
> [attachment=48343hoto.jpg]
> Here she is laying on the couch when she just got home.
> ...


AWWW, she just looks so pooped out. Poor baby girl. I hope she feels better soon and that it is not serious.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying the next update reveals little Lucy is back to feeling better!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=43119

Marina showed her in Juniors! This link shows the pics of the Juniors show and some of the regular show too. I think Lucy is back to herself for sure, thank God.


----------

